# F1 2013 - Classic Edition



## biodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

To all the F1 fans of the real and the virtual, the new instalment in the franchise will now contain classic cars from the 80's and the 90's. There will be tracks from those eras as well like Imola, Estoril, Jerez and Brands Hatch. The other cool thing is that you can race the old cars on the new tracks and the new cars on the old tracks. Not sure what game modes they will include but the pre-reviews look promising and the reviewers mention better graphics, physics and AI as well. The lighting has improved as well. There will be subtle touches like when you are driving in a classic car the colour tones will be more sepia like with screen graphics similar to that era as well, whereas the current cars will have that more modern look. Here is what you can expect F1 2013 Game - Williams FW07B Monza Gameplay (Exclusive) - YouTube


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds intriguing.

I won't be buying it, though. Got 2010 and 2012, and lack money as well as not being into buying the F1 game every year.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't think I'll be buying it. 

Now, if it had been from the fifties and sixties....


----------



## biodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

I liked the 70's and 80's more, lots more action, and the 90's.


----------

